# Beer/wine Comp In Camden?



## .DJ. (19/10/10)

Anyone seen this?

http://macarthur-chronicle-camden.whereili...ne-competition/

ITS a job some people only dream about - the chance to taste some of the regions best beer and wine.

But Cr David Funnell is turning the dream into reality as he calls for connoisseurs of homemade beer and wine to volunteer as judges in a competition next year.

Cr Funnell, who cultivates 1200 verdelho vines at his Ellis Lane property, said the competition would be held at Camden Town Farm on the fourth Saturday in October, in conjunction with markets and Camden Sports Fishos Clubs annual fishing competition.

The whole idea is to utilise the town farm and the (Bicentennial) equestrian park to their fullest potential, Cr Funnell said.

Only serious would-be judges need apply.

Were not just wanting some boozers. Were wanting people who can say, Out of 10, I give this eight - serious judges, the Camden Town Farm Committee member said.

Volunteers must - naturally - be aged 18 or over, have a taste for beer and wine, and be able to express their opinion honestly.

We dont want a whole stack of sloshes; we want people who can say, I give this high marks because ... , Cr Funnell reiterated.

Interested parties can phone Cr Funnell on 0415 656 791.


----------



## kabooby (19/10/10)

Have now

Kabooby


----------



## Linz (20/10/10)

I Spoke to the Councillor ...Hes calling me back tomorrow...maybe a 'sister show' to the Castle hill comp??


----------

